# Asus VG278HE + Radeon R9 280x + 3D Welche Brille?



## myshinobi1412 (3. Februar 2014)

Hi, hab mal viel gelesen im Internet. Aber alles ist so kompliziert?

Habe das Radeon R9 280x und wollte mir das Asus VG278HE holen.

Man sagt, dass diese beiden nicht miteinander zusammen passen bezüglich wegen 3D? Also 3D würde nicht gehen?
Stimmt das? Würde das nicht gehen?

Wenn doch, welche Brille soll ich da nehmen?

Wenn nicht, welchen Monitor soll ich mir holen der in etwa genau so gut ist wie Asus VG278HE das mit R9 kompitable ist?
MIt 3D ready?

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Bei 3D hat Nvidia die Nase weit vorne, die haben eigene Brillen und Monitore, die dazu kompatibel sind.

 Bei AMD gibt es offzielle nur ganz wenige passende Monitore, hier: Recommended 3D Displays   in 27 Zoll nur Samsung, die sind aber alle nicht im dt. Handel zu haben ^^    ich weiß aber nicht, wie aktuell die Liste ist.

 Hier auch noch was dazu So funktioniert's



 Bist Du denn überhaupt sicher, dass 3D ein Thema ist? Man verliert damit ja auch Leistung, weil die Grafikkarte mehr berechnen muss


----------



## myshinobi1412 (3. Februar 2014)

Danke für die super schnelle antwort 

Wenn ich mir eins der Recommended 3D Displays Monitore kaufe. Was dann? 

Auf einem anderen Forum sagte man mir AMD3D oder Trifed. Da Tridef mehr Games untersützt, tendiere ich zu Tridef .
Weiss natürlich nicht was Tridef ist, aber hört sich gut an^^

Aber benötige ich bei der List von deiner "Recommended 3D Displays" auch Trifed?
Tridef Monitore: PC Licensed Products | TriDef 3D

Oder könnte ich praktisch direkt Black Flag 3D zocken wenn ich eine Brille habe ohne tridef?

Welche Brille müsste ich kaufen? Egal welchen? (Nicht von Nvidia natürlich)

Hoffe dass ich bald mehr infos habe um mir einen Monitor zu kaufen 

Ach und welchen Monitor empfehlst du mir? Sollte 400€ kosten max und 120herz haben und gute MS. 
27 Zoll.

PS: Naja meinst du wirklich dass meine R9 280x das nicht mithält? Auf High Quali?
Ich will es wenigstens haben. Mehr feeling  Wenn ich mal ohne 3D zocken will, würde es ja problemlos gehen oder muss ich immer dann 3D zocken? 

Thank u


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Also, mit 3d kenn ich mich leider nicht gut aus - es gibt halt so 3D, wo nur das Bild in anderen Farben gemacht wird, damit es mit passender Brille 3D-artig wirkt. Es gibt aber auch Shutterbrillen, die gehen dann 60 mal pro Sekunde auf und zu, und zwar immer abwechselnd fürs Rechte und linke Auge, und der Monitor zeit dann eben passend das Bild fürs rechte und linke Auge abwechselnd - 2x 60Bilder sind 120 pro Sekunde, "pro Sekunde" ist = Hz, daher haben die passenden Monitore eben 120Hz. Das bedeutet aber auch: die Grafikkarte muss auch abwechselnd immer ein Bild fürs rechte und linke Auge berechnen. Wenn also die Grafikkarte zB 60 Bilder pro Sekunde im normalen Modus schafft, dann sind es in 3D nur noch 30 pro Auge. Es kann also gut sein, dass Du bei den Details runtergehen musst, damit ein Game auch in 3D noch flüssig erscheint.

 Nvidia hat sich da halt drauf "spezialisiert", die haben schon länger eigene Brillen. Bei AMD weiß ich wirklich nicht, wie genau das geht und mit welchem Monitor und welcher Brille.


----------



## myshinobi1412 (3. Februar 2014)

Verstehe, hab ich eben auch im Inet gelesen aktiv und passiv.

T27A750 evlt hole ich mir den. Irgendwelche einwände wenn ich Tridef hole mit r9 zocken will?
Oder alternativen?  Oder gibt es Asus für AMD?

Danke für deine hilfreiche Antwort. hat mir viel geholfen!


----------



## svd (3. Februar 2014)

Bei nvidia ist es so, dass du zwingend eine 3D Vision Brille und einen 3D Vision Monitor brauchst.

Bei einer AMD Grafikkarte brauchst du einen x-beliebigen 3D Monitor/TV Gerät und eine dazupassende Brille. Es ist da völlig egal, ob das jetzt aktives (Schuttertechnik) oder passives (Polarisationsfilter) 3D ist. Hauptsache, Brille und Bildschirm funktionieren zusammen. 
Den Rest erledigt der TriDef Treiber.

Das heißt, du kannst zB auch einen 3D Vision Monitor und Brille über TriDef an einer AMD Grafikkarte betreiben.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Das heißt, du kannst zB auch einen 3D Vision Monitor und Brille über TriDef an einer AMD Grafikkarte betreiben.


d.h. am besten nen Monitor nehmen, bei dem eine Brille dabei ist?


----------



## myshinobi1412 (3. Februar 2014)

Ein Monitor der nur Tridef+ 3D vision Monitor hat + eine belibiege brille??

Welcher Monitor würden da in Frage kommen?
Was ist mit HDMI und DisplayPort?
Das T27A750 (inkl. brille) was ich mir eigl holen wollte, hat nur HDMI, ist das ein Problem?

Welchen Monitor würdest du mir direkt empfehlen für bis 400€? MIt 120 Herz ohne 3D?

Danke


----------



## svd (3. Februar 2014)

Ja, genau.

Möglich wäre zB auch ein TV Gerät, welches mit den Kinobrillen funktioniert.


@myshinobi1412

Du schmeißt da unterschiedliche Sachen in einen Topf.

Bei "TriDef" handelt es sich lediglich um einen Middleware-Treiber, also Software. 
Diese ist vom Hersteller der 3D Hardware unabhängig. Das heißt, sie läuft sowohl auf nvidia, als auch AMD Karten. 
Und, mit einer AMD Karte, auch mit jedem 3D fähigen Bildschirm und dazupassender Brille.


----------



## myshinobi1412 (3. Februar 2014)

Ja, bin halt newbie ^^

ok @svd, danke, also nochmal um die Sache klar zu stellen: 
ASUS VG278H 
oder
Asus VG278H
oder: http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=6126-259&APID=14

Diese Monitore würden nicht mit meiner Radeon R9 (AMD) funktionieren?
Wenn doch, wo wäre der nachteil?

Wenn nein, dann hab ich keinen Monitor, den ich kaufen könnte 

Bei BenQ steht unten nämlich irgendwas mit NVIDIA


----------



## svd (3. Februar 2014)

Doch, die Monitore gehen auch mit einer AMD Karte. 

Das 3D wird dann natürlich nicht von nvidias 3D Vision Treiber bewerkstelligt, sondern von der TriDef Software.

Der ASUS hat halt 27", einen eingebauten 3D Vision Transmitter für die beliegende 3D Vision Brille.

Der BenQ ist ein 24" Gerät, 3D Vision zertifiziert, du musst noch ein "3D Vision 2 Kit" (Brille und Transmitter, ca. 140€) dazukaufen.


----------



## myshinobi1412 (4. Februar 2014)

Wow, und wieso reden wir die ganze Zeit so drum herum 

Hätte man direkt sagen können, es geht, aber mit Tridef und nicht mit der 3D Transmitter.

Der normale Asus, hat mit Brille. Damit könnte ich quasi einfach direkt zocken.

Was ist dem Asus VG278HE?
Asus VG278HE 68,58 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der hat keine Brille, wenn ich den hole, was passiert dann?
Muss ich dann quasi einen teueren für 140€ kaufen? Oder geht auch ein normaler Brille für 40€?
Evlt empfehlung der Brille?

Egal welches Monitor ich kaufe, wo "Nvidia" steht, könnte ich mit Tridef spielen?
Natürlich mit einer Brille?

Danke, hab endlich mal ne ordentlich antwort erhalten!


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2014)

Du vermischt jetzt wieder TriDef mit dem 3D Transmitter, also Software mit Hardware...

Für aktives 3D, also die Shuttertechnik, wo dir abwechselnd ein Auge zugehalten wird, brauchst du, wenn die Brille kabellos ist, sehr wohl einen 3D Transmitter, denn irgendwie muss die Brille ja ihre Befehle entgegennehmen.

Also, wenn im Lieferumfang deines Monitors eine 3D Brille enthalten ist, ja, dann kannst du sofort loslegen. (Falls es keine Probleme bei Installation und Einstellung gibt.)

Passive 3D Monitore kommen in der Regel immer mit mindestens einer Polarisationsfilterbrille.
Aktive 3D Monitore die Shuttertechnik (aber nicht von Nvidia) verwenden, werden normal auch mit ihrer eigenen 3D Brille geliefert.

3D Vision Monitore kommen entweder im Paket mit der 3D Vision Brille, wie der "ASUS VG278H", oder eben ohne, wie der "ASUS VG278HE".
In letzterem Fall musst du das "3D Vision 2 Kit" extra kaufen.

Generell musst du dir im Klaren sein, dass gutes 3D recht viel kostet. Das beste Ergebnis und die problemloseste Installation hast du, wie Herbboy anfangs schon gesagt hat, auf jeden Fall mit einer GeForce Karte und 3D Vision.

Selber habe ich eine GeForce Karte, "3D Vision 1 Monitor" und eine "3D Vision Brille" mit Kabel. Die 3D Darstellung ist, je nach Spiel, schon witzig, aber, für mich, nicht so überwältigend, dass ich nie mehr in 2D spielen mag. 
Du kannst ja überlegen, ob du statt eines 3D Setups nicht lieber nur einen ordentlichen 120/144Hz 2D Monitor nimmst.


----------



## myshinobi1412 (4. Februar 2014)

Ok cool. Eine letzte Frage hätte ich noch, dann hab ich alle Fragen beantwortet bekommen und werde mich dann entscheiden. (Frage hat sich erledigt, da man sicherlich für Asus 3D vision 2kit benötigt und keine xbeliebige shutterbrille geht)


EDIT: werde mir wohl das HE kaufen. Und dann die Brille günstig bei Ebay ersteigern^^

Gibt es einen 3D vision 2kit mit KABEL = Günstiger?


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2014)

Nein, leider nicht. Die verkabelte Variante gab's nur für "3D Vision 1". 

Ah, aber ich habe gerade gelesen, dass auch die erste Generation an 3D Brillen von der Lightboost Technologie profitiert, solange
der Bildschirm ein "Version 2" Gerät ist.
Du könntest also auch auch ein günstigeres "3D Vision 1 Kit" kaufen.

Die Gläser der V2 Brillen sind jedoch etwas größer, als die der ersten Generation. Bei einem 27" Monitor könnte sich das auf den sichtbaren Bereich auswirken.


----------



## myshinobi1412 (4. Februar 2014)

Ok gute information! woran merke ich 1 und 2? bei ebay steht manchmal einfach 3D vision kit, das wäre dann 1?
Oder merkt man das an der verpackung oder so? ich google mal ^^ danke für deine hilfe 

PS:
http://www.amazon.de/NVIDIA-GeForce...id=1391542150&sr=1-2&keywords=3D+vision+2+kit

warum ist der nur 79€ ? der andere 130€? 

bei dem 79€ is USB-Controller dabei. ist das entscheident oder wichtig?


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2014)

Nein, das 79€ Angebot ist nur für eine 3D Vision 2 Brille. Der Infrarotsender ist nicht enthalten.

Die Einzelbrille könntest du für einen Monitor kaufen, der einen integrierten Infrarotsender hat, wie zB der "VG278H" von oben.
Da wäre ein komplettes Kit (also Brille *und* Infrarotsender) natürlich unnötig.

Oder ein vorhandenes 3D Vision Kit um eine Brille erweitern, damit jemand, der mit dir am PC sitzt, auch 3D sehen/spielen kann.

Also, vorausgesetzt die Bilder und Text stimmen, erkennst du die Version eben am Aussehen ("V1" ist schmäler, hat auch die schmäleren und spitzer zulaufenden Bügel. "V2" wirkt insgesamt etwas eckiger.) und an der Beschreibung.


----------



## myshinobi1412 (8. Februar 2014)

Achso. Ok, verstehe. Hole mir einfach vision 2kit. 

Habe das ding nun hier vor mir stehen, und wenn ich ganz nah ran gehe sehe ich die led pixel, also zu blau tönig das ganze ;/, weiß sieht eher sehr hell blau aus?

Ich habe die CD eingefügt: http://puu.sh/6Od4r.jpg

Hab aber kein GeForce -_-

Und im Internet finde ich nichts über dem Treiber allgemein oder für AMD :/

Was mache ich jetzt?

PS: beim monitor einstellung selbst, steht bei allgemeine info 60hz, is das normal? kommt 144hz mit dvi-dualkabel erst beim zocken?
wie teste ich das? woher sehe ich dass da 144 hz ist?

PS: http://puu.sh/6OeRb.png
hab 144 mit Catalyst gereglt? Über Info beim Monitor steht auch 144, sollte richtig sein?  JEtzt nur noch Treiber 
Merke beim Zocken aber keinen unterschied  Hab 50 und 144 gemacht, während des spiels, eigl ist das gleich?
"ASBlackFlag"
Beim drehen der Ruder, sieht man immer noch so einen Hinterher-Schleier.

SOll ich das aktivieren?: http://puu.sh/6OfiW.png


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2014)

Also, wenn Du keinen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 144 merkst, dann würde das an sich nur bestätigen, dass nicht jeder den Unterschied bemerkt  

 Und ein Schleier: das hängt davon ab - an sich sollte man selbst mit einem billigen Monitor nicht wirklich einen "Schleier" sehen - wenn Du natürlich helle Farbe auf dunklem Untergrund hast, wirst Du immer einen "Schleier" sehen, auch in der Realität, das liegt am menschlichen Auge. und wenn Du zusätzlich auch noch extra genau darauf achtest, nimmst Du das noch mehr wahr. Oder es ist vlt ein absichtlicher "Blur" oder "Unschärfe"-Effekt des Spiels?


 Overdrive kannst Du natürlich mal testen: mal ganz aus, mal niedrig, mal hoch - bringt es was?


----------



## myshinobi1412 (10. Februar 2014)

Leider bringt alles nichts  Als ob 50 und 144 hz gleich wären  und der monitor 50€ wert ist. alles sinnlos, auch die farbeinstellungen. hab sRGB reingetan, das ähnelt meinem 250€ monitor von LG. Und Night, Theater, Game Mode sind katastrophe. Alles ist mega Blau stichig. 
Hab schon mit einstellungen rumgespielt vom Monitor.

jedoch finde ich immer noch keinen ASUS VG278 Treiber. Das ist echt nicht normal? Gibt es keinen Treiber dafür?
Es könnte auch "gewöhnung" sein, aber wenn ich den Mantel und das Gesicht und die Umgebung von BlackFlag anschaue, es ist soo absolut schlecht. Das ist also keine Gewöhnungssache. Auch die Qualität ist so schlecht.

Also das ist absolut n scheiß monitor. Gibt es ne andere gute?


----------



## svd (10. Februar 2014)

Vlt. helfen dir die Einstellungen anderer User, um dien Bild zu verbessern.


----------

